# rjfurbank's 90g TOTY entry



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Full tank shot:










Center:


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice "U" composition, the tank is very dark so is difficult to see all the plants well, regardless of that I think the foreground is well done again the right side it's so dark is hard to see.
The left side of the background seems full of life yet the right side is dark green and the JF cover most of it.
Better planting and better placement of the ferns could improve this tank tremendously.

Originality 9
Cleanliness 20
Composition 14
Difficulty 13


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 10
Cleanliness 19
Composition 14
Difficulty 10


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very healthy plants. Great work.

Originality 12
Cleanliness 18
Composition 17
Difficulty 13


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TOTAL SCORE

Originality - 31
Cleanliness - 57
Composition - 45
Difficulty - 36

Total Score - 169


----------

